# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  العلاقة بين الاتحاد العام  و المنتخب الوطني !

## بحاري

*"



"





*

----------


## بحاري

*غايتو  الله  يكضب الشينة  .. 
لكن كورة الليلة  دي  شكلها  (بدون بنج) !!

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

"



"









هسي خليها العلاقة 
..
الناس ديل جادين ؟ ولا دة تمثيل ساي

..
ولا هاميهم كمان !

...
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


هسي خليها العلاقة 
..
الناس ديل جادين ؟ ولا دة تمثيل ساي

..
ولا هاميهم كمان !

...




والله يا عريس  من ناحية جادين !!  هم جادين  لانو  الكورة الليلة !!

ومن ناحية تمثيل  ممكن  (يمثلونا)  .. لكن  ما اعتقد (يمثلوا) بالغانيين !!

هو  بتهمهم  حاجة  .. أهو   مباراة  والسلاااام  !!

*

----------


## بحاري

*بالمناسبة  .. السبب  القعد  الزول ده عشان يقلع سنو  بدون بنج  .. هو السبب ذاتو  الخلانا نمشي نلعب مع غانا بدون اعداد  ..!! ولا رايكم شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

"



"








والله يا بحاري سهينا في الزول الشايل الشاكوش ده ونسينا زاتو كورة الليلة لكن نسأل الله اللطف
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

والله يا بحاري سهينا في الزول الشايل الشاكوش ده ونسينا زاتو كورة الليلة لكن نسأل الله اللطف



ههههههههه  
ربنا يجيب العواقب  سليمة يا معاصر 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*هههههههههههههه
بحارى بحارى مش اى كلام
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

هههههههههههههه
بحارى بحارى مش اى كلام



عليك الله رأيك فى الحجر  ده شنو يا محمد هههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا ينصر صقور الجديان ويقلعو ضرس غانا قلع شديييييييييييد

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو بحاري ده عندو خيال بالحيل واسع اللهم لاحسد 
*

----------

